# Clothes layers



## Guest (Oct 31, 2007)

I have seen threads re: the appropriate type of clothes but I wanted to ask a more specific question.

What I am hearing is the appropriate set-up for clothing is 3 layers:

- Long underwear (shirt and pants). Thin polypropylene stuff as the 1st layer
- Polar Fleece as a second layer. Both shirt and pants. 300 weight (opinions on weight?)
- Final layer being the cool snowboarding jackets and pants we all know and love.

Does this sound right? Is the 300 weigh polar fleece the right weight? Does the fleece pants (2nd layer) go in your boot or over your boot? Generally, does the 3rd (and expensive) layer - being the cool stuff everyone sees - generally size to fit over these other two layers?

Noob question - Do you wear a hat under your helmet. If not, how do your ears stay warm?

Sorry for basic questions but, if I didn't ask, I'd never know how little I know about this stuff!!!

Thanks

AK-Man
a/k/a/ noob!!!!


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

layers depend on how cold it is. obvious i know, but it is tuff to say what is right or wrong, when you can ride in -25C or +13C

generally i have a t-shirt and then one or two zip up fleece tops and then the outer wear. the biggest problem is getting moist from the skin out into the air, rather than water on the outside permeating thru. so you might wanna dwell on that little issue.... but of course, that depends on whether you are a sweaty bugger!

as for the helmet - hat situation. i have heard that some people do do that; but my brain holder is warm enuff without it.... plus, aside from a hat / helmet combo giving you an egg head, i don't imagine a beanie will help hold your lid in place should you wipe out (but then i have never actually tried).

nowt wrong with noob Q's!


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2007)

The biggest thing is to try to not wear cotton. It will absorb the sweat and once you have been out all day it will ice it up. 

the only thing I would put in my boot liners would be my feet and some non-cotton socks.


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2007)

many helmets have ear muffs. my head is usually hot as shit with my helmet on, so wearing a hat would just add to the heat. but then again, i had dreadlocks up until now, which tend to be on the hot side.


yes, your base layer should fit in your boot. the gators on the bottom of your outer layer pant legs should NOT go in your boot though.


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2007)

You shouldn't have to layer to deeply if you get the right base layer. Check out Pategonia they make great base layers. Storrisch is right about the no cotton as well. I myself ride in an Air Blaster "Ninja Suit" which is a full body base layer with a hood that fits nicely under my helmet and keeps me warm underneath my outer shell jacket. Then again I do ride Mt. Hood which isn't known for being extremly cold.


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2007)

Thanks guys

I hear that Under Armor makes a very good 1st layer.

It is sounding like 300 weight fleece as a 2nd layer may be too much.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Well seing as how you are in Alaska I bet it gets freakin' cold. I use powerstrech fleece as my base layer. At least the top wise. I am just not man enough for the bottoms, so I use a micro fleece pant. It get's freakin' cold in Colorado but generally those do it for me. Then I can use an insulated or shell pant as needed, same with the top. If it's stilla little cold, I'll had a fleece jacker or vest under my jacket. That usually does it. For the helmet I have a sock type beanie I can throw underneath it. Super thin, but all I need is a little extra warmth. Helmets are great for insulation. I have found out that what I wear is generally overkill in places like California or even Utah.


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2007)

best base layer is merino wool, it wicks moister away from your skin and keeps you warn even if it gets wet. its also not scratchy and heavy like regular wool. all i usually wear is a base layer then uninsulated outer shell but where i ride is relativily warm around 0 degc to about -10 degc. when it gets cold i put on a fleece or a fleece vest. i havent needed anymore then that. one thing is to buck up and get ski or snowboard specific socks, they are really thin, give a much better fit in your boot and keep your feet toasty. they are also really long so you can pull them up over your base layer. the only thing you want in your boot is your feet and socks.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

oooh merino wool. That is some good stuff. I've use that for sucks and some base layering. I am still a fan of the powestrech fleece for a top. They are basically the same product though. One is man made and the other by nature, but both work almost identically. Merino is good stuff.


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2007)

AK-Man said:


> I hear that Under Armor makes a very good 1st layer.


Under Armor is from my area & i can tell you they started the company with other sports in mind, such as basketball, baseball, etc. they aren't a snowboarding or even cold weather clothing company. i do believe they have a cold weather line, but their main focus (and research & money) is spent on the warmer month sports. their product is created to wick away moisture, but so are the base layers made from companies with snowboarding in mind, which is the type of company i would suggest instead of Under Armor. plus their fabric kinda smells funny. the local board shops should carry base layers, or you could find some on Ebay.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

N~R~G said:


> *snip*... plus their fabric kinda smells funny.


Maybe it's just the patchouli???


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2007)

maybe it's your mother.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

N~R~G said:


> maybe it's your mother.



Baaaaawaaaahahahahahaha! :laugh:


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

Jen I actually have to disagree with you on the Under Armor base layer. Their cold weather base layer is extremely good at getting rid of sweat and keeping you warm. My only complaint is that it costs you way more than something of equivalent quality from a company like patagonia. I use Burton base layer because it is the most commonly sold one near me, though I'm probably going to swithc to Patagonia for this year as they're base layers are the best i've seen


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2007)

hmm, okay!


----------



## Grimdog (Oct 13, 2007)

Merino wool tends to not absorb order nearly as much as a synthetic. I use a light weight smart wool as a base layer for a regular day and a medium weight icebreakers next to skin layer for colder days below -15c with a light fleece over top and even then I'm opening up the pit zips on my jacket. I think almost all snowboard specific helmets come with either permenant or remooveable ear flaps and like N~R~G, I too am more than warm enough without adding an extra layer on my head.


----------

